# Deleting Shows from TiVo Desktop



## cvonessn (Dec 11, 2005)

Just a thought and I'm pretty new to the TiVo world but I think it would be nice to be able to delete shows (both recorded and suggested) directly from my PC using TiVo Desktop. 

Or am I a moron and can do that already??


----------



## bluegauges (Jan 21, 2006)

cvonessn said:


> Just a thought and I'm pretty new to the TiVo world but I think it would be nice to be able to delete shows (both recorded and suggested) directly from my PC using TiVo Desktop.
> 
> Or am I a moron and can do that already??


I would love this too! To be able to simply check the boxes next to what you want to delete and delete it would be great. Either from the tivo or from the PC. Going through one by one is time consuming.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Dangerous


----------



## fabravo (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd like this too... it seems to be the only thing you can't do while not sitting in front if the box on the TV. Am I just missing it or is it true? Not to be able to delete programs from your box except in front of the TV?

Thanks!


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

I would love tha as well!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

The viewing data sent to Tivo is supposed to be anonymized. I'm not convinced I want
Tivo to know exactly what I'm recording at all times even though I know that Tivo gets
the sum of what everyone in my area code records.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, TiVo Desktop runs on your local PC, so that's not an issue. If this were on the website, then it would be. For the latter TiVo would have to do it as an opt-in service, where people agree to have their personal data uploaded. I'd sign up, but I know not everyone would.


----------



## gifpaste (Apr 11, 2008)

just got Tivo Desktop Plus was wondering if theres now an option to do this?

I mainly use Tivo to get shows onto my ipod for the commute to and from work, would be nice for the service to do the following:

1) at hh:mm I specify (like 3am) transfer all new shows to computer
2) automatically encode for ipod
3) delete show from DVR


I found you can set it to automatically encode for ipod right after you transfer, but havent been able to find stepes 1 and 2


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe TiVo Desktop does have "transfer" Season passes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On deleteing shows from TiVo Desktop or another TiVo:

Like a Recently Deleted folder, have a Remotely Deleted folder. It could be set to have an equal or higher priority than RD or suggestions. You would have to go to the TiVo do "delete" them to the RD folder, or they would be gone before/after suggestions (depending on what you set it to).


----------

